# Run little husky!



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Morning everyone! 

Just a quick question, as it's the first time I've owned a husky, I want to get him into bikejoring. At the moment I was thinking about just having him trot beside a bike as he's too young to pull. 

Is it ok to do this at 4 months old or should I be waiting till he's a year like the pulling?


----------



## StormyKnight (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi,
I'm no expert in Huskys, I have golden retrievers myself, but because huskies are also classed as large dogs, I personally would be very careful with his exercise, and keep it limited while his bones and joints are still growing!
Large breed dogs aren't usually fully grown til around 12-18 months! 
Over exercising a large breed puppy can cause elbow and hip dysplasia.

I'm sure other people will give their thoughts on this! The above is just what I would personally do if it was my dog. 

take care, Marion


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Just a quick question, as it's the first time I've owned a husky, I want to get him into bikejoring. At the moment I was thinking about just having him trot beside a bike as he's too young to pull.
> 
> Is it ok to do this at 4 months old or should I be waiting till he's a year like the pulling?


Personally I wouldn't run him even beside a bike at 4 months old. It would be forced exercise and speed and likely on hard surfaces, his still in the rapid growth phase and the growth plates which are at the end of the long bones are soft and easily damaged, so are growing and forming joints. Knowing Husky pups too most don't know when to quit and he would likely carry on.

Even if he was older, it wouldnt be a good time at the moment with heat and humidity especially, with a thick coat and the only way to cool down is panting humidity especially causes problems with the natural evaporation process so makes it harder still for them to reduce their core temperature.

The last of the growth plates in the average dog don't close until about 12 months, sometimes longer still.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the advise everyone  It was just a thought as I don't seem to be walking quick enough for him, I'm a larger lady and my pace seems to be slower lol.

Have to get fit quicker!


----------

